# Ảnh khỏa thân của Angela Phương Trinh?



## Xinh (9 Tháng chín 2012)

*Ảnh khỏa thân Angela Phương Trinh?*
*Bức ảnh khỏa thân được cho là của “bà mẹ nhí” Angela Phương Trinh này đã làm xôn xao nhiều diễn đàn mạng.*

Những ngày gần đây, một hình ảnh được cho là... ảnh khỏa thân của  hotgirl Angela Phương Trinh đã được một số cư dân mạng truyền nhau. Nhân  vật trong bức ảnh nằm lả lơi trên giường, dùng tay che ngực một cách hờ  hững. Hình ảnh này đã khiến nhiều fan hâm mộ của Angela Phương Trinh  choáng váng bởi nếu đúng là Phương Trinh thật thì sự việc này rất khó  chấp nhận bởi hiện tại, cô nàng mới chỉ bước qua tuổi 17.

Tuy nhiên, một số ý kiến lại cho rằng, đây là sản phẩm của photoshop. Cụ  thể phần mặt của Angela Phương Trinh đã bị ghép vào "body" của một mẫu  nữ chụp ảnh gợi cảm. Dù chưa biết thực hư, nhưng sự cố này cũng đã khiến  Angela Phương Trinh phải nhìn lại về những hành vi, lối sống được cho  là chưa đúng mực của mình trong thời gian vừa qua.






Angela Phương Trinh tạo dáng bên moto





Ảnh khỏa thân được cho là của Angela Phương Trinh​
 Angela Phương Trinh sinh năm 1994 và bén duyên điện ảnh từ năm lên 7  tuổi. Ở tuổi 17, "bà mẹ nhí" đã sở hữu gần 50 vai diễn. Cô bé đã khiến  khán giả phải nhớ tên mình với hình ảnh Diệp dễ thương trong "Kính Vạn Hoa", vai Vy (lúc nhỏ) đầy cảm xúc trong "Mùi Ngò Gai"...  Sở hữu gương mặt sáng, lối diễn xuất tự nhiên, Phương Trinh đã có đầy  đủ yếu tố của một ngôi sao trẻ trung, xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng. Thế nhưng,  những scandal liên tiếp xuất hiện đã khiến hình ảnh của Phương Trinh  ngày càng xấu đi trong mắt công chúng.








Phương Trinh trong phim "Mùi ngò gai"


 Vừa qua, những hình ảnh của cô nàng sinh năm 1994 này tình tự với bạn  trai là một đại gia khét tiếng trong bar đã khiến dư luận khá sốc đặc  biệt khi Angela Phương Trinh chỉ mới 17 tuổi, độ tuổi không phù hợp với  việc đi bar. Bên cạnh đó, Phương Trinh lại make up cực đậm, diện bộ  trang phục da sexy khoe gần trọn vòng một. Dường như sau scandal "cặp"  đại gia, cái tên Angela Phương Trinh càng trở nên hot hơn bao giờ hết.  Dù gặp phải sự chỉ trích nặng nề từ dư luận sau sự cố lộ diện người tình  đại gia, người đẹp vẫn tỏ ý khiêu khích khi phát ngôn rằng, cuộc sống  nghệ thuật sẽ rất buồn nếu không có anti fan.









Angela Phương Trinh lộ ảnh đi bar cùng đại gia


 Gần đây, trong một sự kiện, “Bà mẹ nhí” cũng đến tham dự cùng chiếc  áo mỏng tang, bó sát, “khoe” toàn bộ vòng một “khủng”. Hình ảnh này thực  sự đã đánh dấu một Angela Phương Trinh  “lột xác” hoàn toàn và khiến không ít người ngậm ngùi về hình ảnh một  Phương Trinh hồn nhiên, trong sáng của những ngày đầu đến với điện ảnh.
Theo _VietNamNet_​


----------

